# ATO: Running your small business from home?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Tax Office's Small Business Newsroom:

Running your business from home?

2 July 2019

If your home is your main place of business, you may be able to claim the business portion of some of your expenses such as:

electricity

cleaning

mortgage payments

rent payments.

It can be tricky to know what you're entitled to claim, so we've created a fact sheet to help you get your home-based business expenses right.

Our Small business home-based business expenses fact sheet will help you answer common questions about:

whether you can claim running expenses or occupancy expenses

separating private and business use

capital gains tax

records you need to keep.

The fact sheet is short and easy to use - download it now!

Remember, registered tax agents can help you with your tax.

Next step:

Download the Small business home-based business expensesExternal Link fact sheet:
https://iorder.com.au/publication/publicationdetails.aspx?pid=75196-06.2019
Find out about:

Claiming a tax deduction for expenses for a home-based business: https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/Inc...utm_source=sbn&utm_medium=email&utm_term=july

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Running-your-business-from-home-/)


----------

